# Messy hair!



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Whom ever decided that pet groomers are not “essential”, LOL does not own a Maltese!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I think she's still adorable! 

But I totally agree "Essential" should include pet & human groomers! LOL
💇‍🐶🐾👍


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness she's beautiful, I love her big eyes 😍


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank guys but Ollie is actually a boy!


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Melitx said:


> Thank guys but Ollie is actually a boy!


I wanted a female Maltese so I could do her hair up like that but my friend gave me a boy by accident and then after having him for a few hours i couldnt swap him. i didn’t think I could do that but I’m seeing more and more on here even boys wear their hair up.


----------



## Nicole_lg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

Melitx said:


> Whom ever decided that pet groomers are not “essential”, LOL does not own a Maltese!
> View attachment 274210
> View attachment 274211


Soooo cute!!! How old? How big? In measurement and weight?


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Nicole_lg85 said:


> Soooo cute!!! How old? How big? In measurement and weight?


He is 1 year and almost 6 months old and weighs 3.4 pounds.


----------



## Nicole_lg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

Melitx said:


> He is 1 year and almost 6 months old and weighs 3.4 pounds.


Wow I can’t believe it!! He is a tiny one!! London weighed in at 3.8 pounds dat before yesterday at 6 months 4 days and seems so tiny still! I have a feeling she’ll stay tiny but that’s always uncertain. She just looks like she has a small frame.


----------



## Nicole_lg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

Nicole_lg85 said:


> Wow I can’t believe it!! He is a tiny one!! London weighed in at 3.8 pounds dat before yesterday at 6 months 4 days and seems so tiny still! I have a feeling she’ll stay tiny but that’s always uncertain. She just looks like she has a small frame.


 Also, when did he stop growing and is he a bonnies Maltese?


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Nicole_lg85 said:


> Also, when did he stop growing and is he a bonnies Maltese?


He stopped growing around 10 months old. No he is not a Bonnie’s Angel his breeder is Sabrina Pitacco.


----------

